# Welchen grafischen Editor ?

## assassin

was empfehlt ihr für einen grafischen Editor ?

Ich bin mal dran Jedit zu emergen, da ich java entwickle.

was für nen standardeditor empfehlt ihr für gnome ? gedit ?

----------

## Lenz

gvim   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mikkk

Der beste Editor der Welt ist und bleibt immernoch EMACS !!!

----------

## assassin

danke =)

habt ihr auch ein bildbetrachtungsprogramm auf lager ?

----------

## platinumviper

 *assassin wrote:*   

> danke =)
> 
> habt ihr auch ein bildbetrachtungsprogramm auf lager ?

 

Ein kleines schnelles? xv kann noch einiges mehr, aber als schneller Bildbetrachter ist es auch hervorragend.

platinumviper

----------

## pablo_supertux

gimp

----------

## mikkk

gqview ist auch ganz nett.

----------

## nephros

Aus der Editorecke außer den Genannten:

nedit (etwas häßlich aber gut)

cooledit

kwrite

kate

(jajaja KDE, ich weiß)

 *assassin wrote:*   

> danke =)
> 
> habt ihr auch ein bildbetrachtungsprogramm auf lager ?

 

gqview

display (aus ImageMagick)

Electric Eyes (ee)

pornview (aber nur wegen dem Namen)

ansonsten der Filemanager oder Browser deines Vertrauens.

----------

## platinumviper

 *assassin wrote:*   

> was für nen standardeditor empfehlt ihr für gnome ?

 

Wenn Du Dich noch nicht an etwas bestimmtes gewöhnt hast, nimm einen vi oder emacs kompatiblen Editor, z.B. gvim oder xemacs. Auf fast jedem Unix-artigen System ist der vi installiert und häufig auch emacs. Du wirst ziemlich schnell feststellen, dass viele Funktionen über Tastaturkürzel schneller aufgerufen werden können als durch umständliches Mausschubsen, danach kannst Du den Editor auch dann noch bedienen, wenn X11 aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht läuft. Für (g)vim und (x)emacs gibt es so viele Erweiterungen, dass gelegtlich die Behauptung auftaucht, es handle sich um Betriebssysteme  :Very Happy:  . Ich bevorzuge gvim wenns unbedingt grafisch sein muss, ansonsten (mindestens 95%) vim in einer Textkonsole.

Haben Deine Shift-Tasten heute Ausgang  :Laughing:  ?

platinumviper

----------

## assassin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Haben Deine Shift-Tasten heute Ausgang  ? 
> 
> 

 

-> Nein, aber gute leute haben keine zeit für gross / klein schreibung   :Wink: 

hehe.

ich bin in der konsole mit nano zufrieden, vi hatte ich bei früheren systemen gebraucht, werde ihn wahrscheinlich doch installieren.

und bin jetz gvim am emergen.

danke für die hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## Radi

für kde hat es mir als bildbetrachter gwenview ziemlich angetan.

----------

## Fibbs

Ich habe meinen Lieblingsbuildlgucker in gthumb gefunden...

----------

## Rad

Gvim wenn's nicht allzu grafisch sein muss oder GEdit, wenn du dir das lernen von zwei bis drei Kommandos für Vim sparen willst - und für's Java entwickeln empfiehlt sich ehrlich gesagt schon ab mittelschnellen Computern immer noch Eclipse?   :Cool: 

Als Bildbetrachter benütze ich ee...

----------

## SnorreDev

 *Rad wrote:*   

> Gvim wenn's nicht allzu grafisch sein muss oder GEdit, wenn du dir das lernen von zwei bis drei Kommandos für Vim sparen willst - und für's Java entwickeln empfiehlt sich ehrlich gesagt schon ab mittelschnellen Computern immer noch Eclipse?  
> 
> Als Bildbetrachter benütze ich ee...

 

Naja - also fuer Java Development wuerde ich wenn's nix kosten soll doch zu Netbeans raten  :Wink:  - das finde ich etwas besser als das lahme eclipse.

Wenn's was kosten darf, dann ist JBilder wohl erste Wahl, ich spare mir meine Kroeten auch gerade zusammen, wegen JBilder Dev. Edition. Vorallem die Unterstuetzung fuer J2ME ist ganz nice, und die  IDE kann echt was.

----------

## aZZe

gvim....versteht sich von selbst  :Wink: 

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> ...Wenn's was kosten darf, dann ist JBilder wohl erste Wahl, ich spare mir meine Kroeten auch gerade zusammen, wegen JBilder Dev. Edition...

 

Naja, die Personal kriegste bei Borland aber auch kostenlos.

----------

## SnorreDev

 *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   

> Naja, die Personal kriegste bei Borland aber auch kostenlos.

 

Ich meinte eigentlich auch, wenn man Professionell etwas damit anstellt. Fuer Privaten gebrauch hat Borland ja inzwischen von allen Produken eine Community Edition.

----------

## Rad

Wieso kommt denn hier plötzlich teure kommerzielle Software ins Spiel?

Und um's kurz zu fassen: Eclipse vs. JBuilder wäre IMO grösstenteils wie ein Linux vs. Windows vor zwei bis vier Jahren, abgesehen davon dass Eclipse schon jetzt immer kinderleicht zu installieren und benützen ist...  :Twisted Evil: 

Nebenbei gesagt hört man nicht selten, dass Eclipse "lahm" sei, aber das kann wie in  dieser kurzen Diskussion beschrieben anscheindend durch selber Kompilieren und zusätzlich u.U. noch Kernel 2.6 und NPTL behoben werden... ich persönlich hatte dieses Problem allerdings gar nicht erst.

----------

## meyerm

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Der beste Editor der Welt ist und bleibt immernoch EMACS !!!

 

Jetzt bin ich geradezu enttaeuscht! Wieso ist hier kein Flamewar ausgebrochen?!?

Naja, um dann doch noch was produktives zu sagen: zum C-coden nehme ich sehr gerne Kate (KDE). Ist halt nicht so ein Monster wie KDevelop, Anjuta etc. aber bietet dennoch eine Menge Bequemlichkeiten (und sei es nur die nette Projektverwaltung).

----------

## amne

 *meyerm wrote:*   

>  *mikkk wrote:*   Der beste Editor der Welt ist und bleibt immernoch EMACS !!! 
> 
> Jetzt bin ich geradezu enttaeuscht! Wieso ist hier kein Flamewar ausgebrochen?!?
> 
> 

 

Früher war halt alles besser, heute holt man damit keinen Hund mehr hinterm Ofen hervor.  :Wink: 

----------

## neonknight

für java verwende ich netbeans (ist allerdings nicht nur ein editor sondern eine volle ide), für php/html bluefish und für alles andere mcedit  :Wink: 

----------

## Realmaker

Also ich habe jetzt mal kvim ausprobiert und es gefällt mir nicht: Das Fenster verkleinert sich ständig von alleine, beim tippen erscheinen die Buchstaben mit einer leichten Verzögerung und die Backspacetaste geht nicht.

Was wäre denn ein anderer, kleiner aber tortzdem funktionaler Editor für KDE?

----------

## Lenz

Das Problem hab auch ich mit kvim, aber erst seit kde 3.2. Daher benutzte ich unter KDE entweder kate oder kwrite (wenns mal lightweight sein soll  :Wink:  ). Ansonsten kenn ich eigentlich gar keine Editoren für KDE. Ich verwende wegen dem defekten kvim gvim, ansonsten noch den klassischen vim für die Konsole.

----------

